
JavaScriptCore engine that powers Safari as a WASM package - burntcaramel
https://wapm.io/package/jsc
======
moocowtruck
would be nice if we can run browsers inside wasm, then work on a new spec
meta-wasm to run meta-native apps in that meta-web; it's wasm's all the way
down

